# least aggresive finishing polish 4 jewelling?



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Im after an ultra fine finishing polish for use after both correction and refining, would like something with a very low cut and long working times so I can attempt to step up my finish by trying an extra set purely for jewelling. 
Would love to hear your recommendations


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

menz 85rd
3m ultrafina 
wolfs WP-1N
CGv38


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

+ scholl s30/s40


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

suspal said:


> How to Jewel Paint using a Rotary Buffer - YouTube
> menz 85rd
> 3m ultrafina
> wolfs WP-1N
> CGv38


Seem to be thanking u alot today mate.
Ive got wolfs shine n seal? and menz 85re5?
Used both today infact.
Is there anything finer or best to make do with these?

Also suspal with finishing polishes like these, do they need to be broken down like with heavier polishes/compounds or are they already very fine so require a different technique to say fg400 or 203s?
Cheers


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

finishing polishes can be wiped off don't need to be broken down like compounds.
shine and seal awesome especially below hardbody,203 finishes down nicely to remember the pad polish combi is important too


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Ultrafina here. Ultra refining.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

suspal said:


> finishing polishes can be wiped off don't need to be broken down like compounds.
> shine and seal awesome especially below hardbody,203 finishes down nicely to remember the pad polish combi is
> 
> Lol I put hardbody over shine n seal on todays test.
> ...


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

CraigQQ said:


> Ultrafina here. Ultra refining.


What do u like about it over others craig?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

hardbody does go over s&s buddy


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Yep I know mate?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

deegan1979 said:


> Yep I know mate?


me bad


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

ultrafina is great but scholl s40 is a bit less aggressive but i find it only any good on soft paint.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

suspal said:


> me bad


Lol I thought ud been smoking something


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

cheekymonkey said:


> ultrafina is great but scholl s40 is a bit less aggressive but i find it only any good on soft paint.


Hmmm, ok thanks cheeky.
Might have a go with brite max black max


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Ok so from a little googling this morning I think im looking at dod micro prime, scholl s40 or britemax blackmax. Anyone know which would have the least cut and longer worktime?


----------



## gmcg (Mar 30, 2013)

chemical guys v38 is great for what your talking about

Gordon


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

gmcg said:


> chemical guys v38 is great for what your talking about
> 
> Gordon


Cheers ill look it up


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

gmcg said:


> chemical guys v38 is great for what your talking about
> 
> Gordon


A few reviews say its a bit if a duster mate.
And its for 2500 grit marks whereas the microprime does 3000 grit and s40 is for 5000 grit marks.
Cheers tho


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

cheekymonkey said:


> ultrafina is great but scholl s40 is a bit less aggressive but i find it only any good on soft paint.


Cheeky would the s40 be any good purely for attempting to add that little extra after compounding and refining?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Menz 85, Roberlo finishing polish, 205 with no pressure on very soft pad can jewel amazingly well too


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

The 3M finishing polishes are great as are the Menzerna but if you want near endless worktime, easy wipe off, no need for IPA etc it might be worth looking at the Optimum Polish II or their final finish polish. There is of course the rather obvious Megs 205


----------



## neil b (Aug 30, 2006)

Xpert jeweling polish , if you can get hold of it as wax attack kept promising me it was coming back in stock but never did .


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

SN Micro Prime 
Menz 85 RD


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Menzerna 85 re 5 is a good finishing polish and has a good long working time,

Britemax blackmax is good for finishing down with at low speeds and has reasonable working time,

Autosmart evo fine is good on a really soft pad,


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

britemax black max for me polishing glaze dont get much finer than that


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hmm thanks for all ur opinions. Seeing as I already have 205, shine n seal and 85re5 maybe ill just do a 3rd set with one of these on a black hex?
My instinct is telling me the 85re would be best suited for this by rotary? Is that right


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

deegan1979 said:


> Hmm thanks for all ur opinions. Seeing as I already have 205, shine n seal and 85re5 maybe ill just do a 3rd set with one of these on a black hex?
> My instinct is telling me the 85re would be best suited for this by rotary? Is that right


85 re on a black finishing pad is fine, keep your speeds low and your sweeps slow and steady just using the weight of the machine :buffer:


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Dan J said:


> 85 re on a black finishing pad is fine, keep your speeds low and your sweeps slow and steady just using the weight of the machine :buffer:


Thanks dan.
Do u think speed 2 or 3 mate?
And im assuming I should work it as long as is possible


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> SN Micro Prime
> Menz 85 RD


May get some micro prime to try as a good pal swears by it and from what I can find it has ultra low cut 5000 grit sandpaper only


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I would try the 205 and then Menz first, you may find you do not need anything else and at the very least you have some great benchmark products to compare the Dodo and whatever else you want


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

lowejackson said:


> I would try the 205 and then Menz first, you may find you do not need anything else and at the very least you have some great benchmark products to compare the Dodo and whatever else you want


Thanks lowes ill give them both a go to see what I prefer. Havnt tried 205 yet with the rotary but love it by da.
Any tips on using it as must need a different technique to menz diminishing?
Another thing mate, ive just noticed while watching the dave kg videos on utube that he only does side to side passes with a rotary, is that best? Coming from the da only im used to sideways and up down passes?
Cheers mate


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I would tend to go sideways but I do not think there is a special reason why I do this. I cannot remember the speeds for Megs 205 would would guess it is about 1000rpm so do a couple of passes with no pressure and see how you get on and maybe reduce to minimum speed and see if that helps. Oh, and get yourself a 3M blue finishing pad - they are such a perfect fit for the rotary

Glad you are getting on so well with the rotary. You seemed to have picked it up far quicker than I did


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

lowejackson said:


> I would tend to go sideways but I do not think there is a special reason why I do this. I cannot remember the speeds for Megs 205 would would guess it is about 1000rpm so do a couple of passes with no pressure and see how you get on and maybe reduce to minimum speed and see if that helps. Oh, and get yourself a 3M blue finishing pad - they are such a perfect fit for the rotary
> 
> Glad you are getting on so well with the rotary. You seemed to have picked it up far quicker than I did


Cheers lowes ill get one to try although I find the black hex very nice.
As for picking it up quickly, today I had mixed results.
First section on the bonnet went well apart from the 203 s spitting polish when I went near the top edge of the bonnet and dusting ( how do u guys polish along a single edge without this happening? Also it was dusting if it caught any masking tape)
The second section didnt go so great, at had a slight curve to it and every time I went accross the curve the rotary was trying to get away from me, not skipping more trying to do a big circle without me. I think I solved this by kneeling down so I could position the machine better possibly me not holding it parrallel to the panel.
It did however leave some strange polish residue spots/ looked a bit like bug splatter and this was stubborn to buff off heres the pic u have to look hard








Tried less product and that went well, but I needed to break out the das6pro for some smaller areas ad I havnt got a small backing plate for the rotary yet, suprisingly I really enjoyed usingthe da again. So much so that aftet refining I used the da to apply shine n seal.
Gunna add some pics of the marks in a min so take a look and let me know what u think mate


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Various options for edges including hand polishing, using spot pads or just use normal pads with extra care. As you know, the rotary is quite fussy about what angle it is to the paint and on curves it can take a bit of practice to guide the machine around the paint. Not sure what those polish blobs are.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

AaronGTi said:


> Menz 85, Roberlo finishing polish, 205 with no pressure on very soft pad can jewel amazingly well too


Agree with both Aaron and Craig. Some polishes have very little cut, but don't jewel well. Jewelling is dragging out a polishing set for as long as possible on an already finished panel. Ultrafina, Roberlo or Menz all do this well with a similar technique, 205 is equally as good but requires a different technique. P2 has next to no cut, and is great for removing holograms, but it doesn't suit my style for jewelling. S40 is a great finishing polish, but agin not for "jewelling" IMO


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

lowejackson said:


> Various options for edges including hand polishing, using spot pads or just use normal pads with extra care. As you know, the rotary is quite fussy about what angle it is to the paint and on curves it can take a bit of practice to guide the machine around the paint. Not sure what those polish blobs are.


Think it might be a mix or polish and glue from the tape possibly.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

stangalang said:


> Agree with both Aaron and Craig. Some polishes have very little cut, but don't jewel well. Jewelling is dragging out a polishing set for as long as possible on an already finished panel. Ultrafina, Roberlo or Menz all do this well with a similar technique, 205 is equally as good but requires a different technique. P2 has next to no cut, and is great for removing holograms, but it doesn't suit my style for jewelling. S40 is a great finishing polish, but agin not for "jewelling" IMO


Thanks, whats the different technique for trying to jewel with 205 then?


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

neil b said:


> Xpert jeweling polish , if you can get hold of it as wax attack kept promising me it was coming back in stock but never did .


Same promise here bur Xpert never showed up :-(


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Final Finish on a blue 3m pad, have not tried Micro prime but does get very strong reviews on here.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

What about Dodo Microprime?


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Another one for roberlo :thumb:


----------



## neil b (Aug 30, 2006)

Black Widow said:


> Same promise here bur Xpert never showed up :-(


Poor show from wax attack promises that never get delivered , I think he is getting shot of the xpert range as no big litre bottles in stock of xpert 1000 or 1500 .


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Xpert jewelling polish! 18k grit I believe.... you can work it forever!!!


----------

